# Connecter mon PB en esclave a mon MB



## jeserlecter (18 Avril 2011)

Bonjour
Voila, je souhaiterai connecter mon vieux PB G4 1ghz en esclave sur mon Macbook afin de pouvoir reinstaller en firewire

J'ai lu qu'il fallait donc rallumer le PB en apuyant sur T, mais surtout:

Quel cable firewire dois je prendre? (j'y connais rien en references,: 6/9 6/6...

Merci


----------



## Invité (28 Avril 2011)

Ton G4 a un connecteur FW400 si c'est aussi du FW400 sur ton MB, il faut un câble FW400.
Nan ? Si, si ! 
Si sur ton MB c'est du FW800 il faut soit un câble FW400 et un adaptateur FW400/800 ou un câble FW400/FW800.

Tu remarqueras que je ne suis pas sectaire pour les fournisseurs !


----------

